

Prank Resulting In 2 NFL GMs Talking Results In Up To 5 Years Of Prison - grabeh
http://abovethelaw.com/2013/05/prank-resulting-in-2-nfl-gms-talking-to-each-other-results-in-up-to-5-years-of-prison-500k-fine/

======
csense
The article doesn't state what level of penalty is actually being sought, it
merely lists the maximum penalty for the crime they (allegedly) committed.

This _should_ be a case where the judge and prosecutor look at the
circumstances and decide a modest fine and 100 hours of community service.

What _should_ happen and what _actually_ happens may be two different things.

Also, the prosecutor might be using the maximum sentence as a negotiating
tactic to extract a guilty plea. This practice sucks because it makes a
mockery of the justice system by turning it into a high-stakes poker game, but
it happens nonetheless and reform doesn't seem to be a political cause with
enough momentum.

